# Airwire G3 Decoder Size



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I have two questions regarding the Airwire G3 Decoder. I have wandered around the CVP site and web and cannot find answers to the following questions. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

1. What is the height of the decoder? The only information that I can find claims 20% smaller than the G2 with a width of 1.4 and a length of 4.0 inches. I’m trying to determine, at its thickest, how high it is.

2. Can the decoder board be split like the G2? I’m guessing that the answer is no since it’s not mentioned and they only list the accessory cable for the G2 and nothing for the G3.

Just as a note, I do not currently have any decoders and am almost ready to convert my first two engines to battery, a Bachmann Heisler and Climax. I’m trying to determine, in advance of purchase, how to approach fitting the decoder and battery in to rather limited space. I am not currently considering any type of sound so will not need room for a board and speaker.

I guess I could have contacted the vendor directly but I’m assuming that perhaps others could benefit from the answers as posted on this forum. Again, thanks for any help that you can provide.

Mark


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

The G3 board size is, 4 x 1 3/8 x 1. The height includues all components top and bottom. It cannot be split.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Aww, come on Paul! 

I split one the other day. 

Of course it doesn't work now and smoke comes out when it power it! hahahaha 

Greg


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Paul:

Thanks for the reply.

Mark


----------

